# Recommendation: $2,000, Integra 30.3 and Monitor RX1s....



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I have a very small office and a $2,500 budget. I already have a Samsung 8000 TV and a blu ray. I need a receiver, 5 speakers, and a sub.

I have looked at a couple small shops and a couple of the big ones including Best Buy. I am about ready to purchase though I would love feedback before I pull the trigger. I am going to use the system for audio (70%) and home theater (30%). For audio I use itunes and CD as the primary source but also internet radio and especially Pandora.

My first choice for the receiver is the Integra 30.3. Integra has a smaller receiver though I like the 30.3 because it is internet ready and I am a big fan of Pandora. My office is small so I don't need a lot of power.

For speakers, I really like the Monitor RX1 Silver for fronts. I have heard them compared to B&Ws and one other brand who I forget. I've also heard Definitive and Klipsch in other stores and while it is hard to compare store to store I remain attached to the monitors.

I'll use the Monitor R45HD for the backs. Simple yet hopefully effective.

For the center, again, I don't think I need a lot and was aiming for a Monitor Audio BX. I have read though that I should match the center and the fronts so I plan to upgrade and get the RX1 center.

For subs, how much sub do I need? The audio guy was pushing for a better sub - he felt it was not a place to compromise. He recommended the Sunfire HRS-8. He felt that for music especially this would work well. 

Any and all help is most appreciated! 

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eric,
Welcome to HTS. For 2500 Dollars, you can put together a very nice setup. You could save money on the AVR by getting the Onkyo version of the Integra you are looking at. The differences are quite minor with the biggest advantage being the additional year of Warranty with Integra AVR's. The Onkyo's all offer the same Internet Streaming Options as the Integras that they are based off..

As for Subwoofers, I would look at some of the Internet Direct Companies like SVS, HSU, Epik, eD, and others. Unbeatable value and superb performance. 

If pleased with the Monitor Audio then that is what you should go with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Jack for the quick reply!!

Of the subwoofers you mentioned, do you have a favorite in the $500ish price range?

I have looked at the Onkyo's and will look again. How do you like Denon out of curiosity, and a minor question, if I use itunes to play my music should I focus on a receiver with airplay? I assume it is a nice to have but not a need to have?

And as for speakers, this is the tough one. I have a tough time comparing speakers played in different rooms through different systems. Seems that Monitor has a good reputation at least and I know I liked it in the room I heard 'em!

Thanks again - all feedback is most appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy has got to win for the $500 range. It's actually been on sale at $429 for a long time. Crazy deal, cause the 10" version is still $399.

http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ericc22 said:


> Thank you Jack for the quick reply!!
> 
> Of the subwoofers you mentioned, do you have a favorite in the $500ish price range?
> 
> ...


Eric,
I am a huge fan of the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII that last I looked was On Sale for $509 ($63 Dollar Shipping) This Subwoofer is comparable to ones available at Retail Stores that cost well over $1000 Dollars. Just an awesome Subwoofer.

I would seriously check out the Onkyo TX-NR809 that is often On Sale for $699 at Newegg on the Weekend. Another Member pointed out that Vanns sells it for $709 everyday, but I am not positive if Vanns is an Authorized Dealer whereas Newegg is. 

The 809 offers fantastic Video Processing, THX Post Processing, Audyssey MultEQ XT, Network Capability (Pandora, vTuner, Sirius, Slacker, Mediafly,etc) and much more. Especially at the sale price is simply a stunning value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you everybody, this is fabulous!!

I guess a subwoofer - unlike speakers - is something you can purchase without first hearing it? Seems to make sense. I'll look into the direct subs.

And JJ, thanks for the recommendation! Do you feel the Onkyo TX-NR809 offers a better value then the Integra 30.3 - I can't find any direct comparisons and will review specs but curious for your view? It isn't too much receiver for a small room? Also, I noticed that Amazon is selling it for $700.

Thank you so much for the feedback. It is so great to get feedback from someone who isn't selling something!! 

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eric,
Indeed. Any Retail Store you go to, they are going to advocate the Brands they carry and even then will often advocate the Brands or particular Components that they stand to make the most Commission on and or an item that is about to be discontinued.

We here at HTS sell nothing. We simply advocate what we believe to be the best combination of performance and value. No Storefront. This is actually relatively rare as most AV Forums do and is a major reason why some larger ones will not even allow the discussion of sale prices or anything aside from MSRP.

I would not be concerned about the 809 being too much AVR. You never know when the situation might change and it is better to have plenty of reserve power and the ability to add additional Amplifiers down the line than not to. Also, the 809 offers stellar Video Processing as well and even is WiFi Ready. Moreover, I would imagine the price of the 809 is similar to what the 30.3 is being offered to you at.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ericc22 said:


> I guess a subwoofer - unlike speakers - is something you can purchase without first hearing it? Seems to make sense. I'll look into the direct subs.


Its a consensus kinda thing. I live in such a small market that my entire system was bought, literally, unseen and unheard. Obviously buying like that is not preferred but it was heavily researched that included both pro and user reviews, both type reviews are preferred. If you live in a large market and youre able to actually compare I truly envy you.


----------

